# First breeding of cross breed Flemish Giant doe



## FG Rabbit (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

I live in Jamaica West Indies. I have 2 half breed Flemish Giant does. One has Checkard father and the other Angora father. They are 6 months old. Is it ok to start breeding them at that age?

Thanks in Advance.
Foffester


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 5, 2010)

I will move this to the rabbitry where you will get more answers.  

Emily


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 6, 2010)

Generally, for the giant breeds, it's best to wait untill they are around 9 months old to start breeding them.


----------



## FG Rabbit (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, but can it be done and not encounter any major problems?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 6, 2010)

Why risk it?

From what I have read it's best to bred the giants at either 8 months or 14lbs.

However if they are mixed why breed them at all?


----------



## TinysMom (May 6, 2010)

*FG Rabbit wrote: *


> Thanks, but can it be done and not encounter any major problems?


Most likely it can be done - but at the ages recommended above. Your rabbits are still too young.

Why will you be breeding mixed breeds? Are there no flemish giants available there?

Good luck with your breeding - I know it is hard to wait until they're old enough but it really is best to wait until they're the size recommended or 9 months old.

I breed flemish and I know how hard it can be to wait...


----------



## FG Rabbit (May 6, 2010)

Thanks again. Can't seem to find any full breed Flemish Giants. Jamaica's rabbit population has declined a lot in recent times. So i will be crossing one with Checkerd and the other with a Chinchilla. I will however try to wait.
Forrester


----------



## Jaded (May 6, 2010)

I would wait until she is atless 9 months old when shes ready.


----------



## The Turtle (May 14, 2010)

You will likely get some very odd-looking kits regardless of the age. Still, for Flemish, wait until they're 9 months, but don't wait past 13 or 14 months for first breeding.


----------

